# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Racizmi dhe darvinizmi social në Amerikë

## Gimi3

Darvinizmi Social siguroi mbështetje për racistët dhe imperialistët edhe në vendet e tjera krahas Britanisë.Kjo ishte arsyeja që ai u përhap shumë shpejt në mbarë botën.Në krye të atyre që pajtoheshin me këtë teori u vu presidenti amerikan Teodor Ruzvelt , i cili ishte përkrahësi dhe zbatuesi kryesor i programit të spastrimit etnik të amerikanëve vendas nën emrin “ zhvendosje e detyruar “.Në librin “ The winning of the West “ ( Fitorja e Perëndimit ) , ai parashtroi ideologjinë e masakrës , me mendimin se një luftë raciale deri në fund me indianët ishte e pashmangshme.
Mbështetjen më të madhe ai e gjente te Darvinizmi , i cili i dha mundësinë për t’i përkufizuar vendasit si racë e prapambetur.
Siç ishte parashikuar Ruzvelti , asnjë nga marrëveshjet me amerikanët vendas nuk u respektua.Edhe kjo u justifikua me teorinë e “ racës së prapambetur “.Në vitin 1871 , kongresi nuk i mori parasysh marrëveshjet e bëra me amerikanët vendas dhe vendosi t’i degdiste ata në tokë djerrë ku mund të prisnin vdekjen.Nëse anëtarët e palës tjetër nuk konsideroheshin qenie njerëzore , atëherë si mund të kishin vlerë marrëveshjet e bëra me ta .. ?! Ruzvelti , gjithashtu , deklaroi se lufta raciale e lartpërmendur përfaqësonte arritjen kulminante të përhapjes së popujve anglishtfolës ( anglo – saksonë ) në të gjithë botën.Një nga përkrahësit më të mëdhenj të racizmit anglosakson , evolucionisti amerikan dhe kleriku Protestant Josiah Strong , përdori të njëjtën logjikë.
Dikur ai shkroi këto fjalë : “ Atëherë bota do të hyjë në një stad tjetër të historisë së saj , në konkurrencën përfundimtare mes racave , për të cilën po stërvitet anglo – saksoni.Nëse nuk gabohem , kjo racë e fuqishme do t’i drejtohet Meksikës , Amerikës Qendrore dhe Jugore , do të hapet nëpër ishuj e detra , do të kalojë në Afrikë e më tutje .” A mundet të vërë ndonjëri në dyshim se rezultati i kësaj konkurrence do të jetë mbijetesa e më të fortit? Racistët më kryesorë që e përdornin Darvinizmin Social për të justifikuar veprimet e tyre ishin armiqtë e zezakëve.Teoritë e tyre raciste , që i ndanë njerëzit në nivele dhe përcaktuan racën e bardhë si më superiore dhe racën e zezë si më primitive , e përqafuan me entuziazëm konceptin e evolucionit.Teoricieni racist evolucionit më i shquar , Henry Fairfiled Osborn , shkroi në një artikull me titull : “ Evolucioni i racave njerëzore “ thotë:
“ Niveli i inteligjencës së një zezaku mesatar në moshë madhore është i ngjashëm me atë të një fëmije 11 vjeçar të species Homo Sapiens “ . Duke u nisur nga kjo logjikë , zezakët nuk ishin aspak qenie njerëzore.Një tjetër përkrahës i njohur i mendimit racist evolucionist , Careton Coon , në librin e tij “ The Origin of Race “ ( Prejardhja e Racës ) , botuar më 1962 , paraqiti idenë se raca e zezë dhe e bardhë ishin dy specie të ndryshme që ishin shkëputur nga njëra – tjetra qysh në periudhën e Homo Erectus.Sipas Coon , të bardhët kishin evoluar më tej pas kësaj ndarjeje.Përkrahësit e diskriminimit të zezakëve e përdorën për një kohë të gjatë këtë shpjegim pseudoshkencor.Ekzistenca e një teorie shkencore mbështetëse shumë shpejt e shtoi racizmin në Amerikë. W. E . Dubois , i njohur si kundërshtar i diskriminimit racial , pohoi se “ problemi i shekullit të XX është problemi i ngjyrës “. Sipas tij , shfaqja e problemit të racizmit në masë kaq të gjerë në një që vend kërkon të bëhet shteti më demokratik në botë dhe që nga disa këndvështrime e ka arritur një gjë të tillë , nuk është më i parëndësishmi nga paradokset.
Heqja e skllavërisë nuk ka mjaftuar të vendosë një vëllazërim mes zezakëve dhe të bardhëve.Ai mendonte se diskriminimi zyrtar , i krijuar në një kohë të shkurtër , në kohën tonë është kthyer nga vetë fakti në një situate ligjore , për të cilën po kërkohet ende një zgjidhje.Dalja e ligjeve të para për diskriminimin racial , të njohura si “ Ligjet për Xhim Krou “ ( Xhim Krou ishte një nga emra më përbuzës që përdornin të bardhët për zezakët ) , ndodhi , gjithashtu , në atë kohë.
Pa dyshim që zezakët nuk trajtoheshin si qenie njerëzore , por përçmoheshin e trajtoheshin me përbuzje kudo : për më tepër , ky nuk ishte qëndrimi i një numri të vogël individësh racistë , por ishte përcaktuar prej shtetit amerikan me ligjet e veta.Menjëherë pas nxjerrjes së ligjit të pare që miratonte veçimin racial në stacione treni dhe tramvaje në Tenesi , në vitin 1875 , të gjitha shtetet e Jugut e zbatuan veçimin në stacionet e tyre të trenit.Tabelat ku shkruhej “ Vetëm për të bardhët “ dhe “ Për zezakë “ vareshin gjithandej.Në fakt , të gjitha këto , thjesht synonin t’i jepnin statusin zyrtar një situate që tashmë ekziston.Martesa ndërmjet racave të ndryshme ishte e ndaluar.Sipas ligjit , veçimi ishte i detyrueshëm në spitale , burgje dhe varreza.Në praktikë , kjo përfshinte hotelet , teatrot , bibliotekat , madje edhe ashensorët e kishat.Fusha ku ndjehej më shumë veçimi ishte shkolla.Kjo ishte metoda që pati efektet më të rënda te zezakët dhe përbënte pengesën më të madhe që i dilte përpara zhvillimit të tyre kulturor.Praktikimi i veçimit racial u shoqërua nga një valë dhune.Pati një ngritje të shpejtë në numrin e dënimeve të zezakëve pa gjyq të ligjshëm.
   Gjatë periudhës 1890-1891 , rreth 1300 zezakë u dënuan në këtë formë.Si rrjedhim i këtyre praktikave , zezakët u larguan nga disa shtete.Shumë mendime e teori raciste e shoqëruan këtë periudhë.Pa kaluar shumë kohë , racizmi biologjik amerikan do ta shprehte veten në rezultatet e arritura nga metoda e R . B . Binit për matjen e kafkës dhe nën pretekstin e mbrojtjes së popullit të kontinentit të ri nga një valë emigrimi e pakontrolluar , lindi një lloj i veçantë racizmi amerikan.Madison Grant , autor i librit të tij 
“ The Passing of The Great Race “ ( 1916 ) ka shkruar se përzierja e dy racave do ti hapte rrugën ardhjes së një race akoma më primitive se speciet inferiore dhe ai donte që martesat ndër – raciale të ndaloheshin me ligj.Racizmi ekzistonte në Amerikë edhe përpara Darvinit , siç ekzistonte në të gjithë botën , por Darvinizmi u dha mbështetje të dukshme pikëpamjeve dhe politikave raciste në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XIX. 
   Kur racistët paraqisnin pikëpamjet e tyre , përdornin si sllogane pretendimet e Darvinizmit . Idetë që para Darvinit ishin konsideruar si mizore , tani filluan të pranohen si ligje të natyrës.

* Ku Klux Klan 

Që nga viti 1978 , aktivitetet e tyre janë shtuar , megjithëse kanë pasur ulje dhe ngritje.

Statistikat zyrtare të viteve 1980 – 1990 tregojnë 4236 incidente , si : 
kërcënime , sulme shpërthyese dhe atentate vrasëse. 

Një paralajmërim shqetësues është fakti se 11 % e amerikanëve e identifikojnë vetveten me “ Idealet e Klan-it “ !*


 FATKEQËSITË QË
SOLLI DARVINIZMI PËR NJERËZIMIN


Harun Jahja

----------


## fisniku-student

*Racizmi Realisht Rrjedh Si Pasojë e Ideve Te Darvinizmit*

----------


## xfiles

Edhe pse darvinizmi nuk ka te beje fare me rracizmin, mendoj se masakra e indianeve te amerikes ishte nje gabim i madh, Indianet autoktone jane nje popull paqesor, shume te zhvilluar shpirterisht , dhe sinqerisht do doja shume te jetoja mes tyre per nje fare kohe per te mesuar.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Amerikanet jane ngritur mbi gjakun e indianeve dhe sklleverve te zinj...Ata 11% e kane kuptuar se vetem shfrytezimi i te tjereve eshte rruga me e mire per te jetuar...Ata e mbajne gjalle ameriken...

Pastaj persa i perket perzgjedhjes natyrore...kush jemi ne qe duam ndalimin e zbatimit te ligjeve te natyres?

----------


## alibaba

Do ishte padrejtësi që indianët të popullonin dy kontinete aq të mëdha ndërsa të bardhët të rrinë të tkurrur brenda Europës së vogël.

----------


## augusta b

> *Racizmi Realisht Rrjedh Si Pasojë e Ideve Te Darvinizmit*


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!je i sigurt

----------


## augusta b

Po WASP ke Darvini mbeshteten!!!!!!
Po xhihadistet kunder kombeve infedele ku mbeshteten?ke Darvini!!!!apo nuk e quani racizem kete.

----------


## xfiles

ai qe thua ti augusta, eshte rracizem ideologjik, po harrojne disa qe jane me rracista se sa kujtojne se jane.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Po xhihadistet kunder kombeve infedele ku mbeshteten?ke Darvini!!!!apo nuk e quani racizem kete.


Kush te tha kete... apo eshte produkt i mendjes sate.......

----------


## augusta b

> Kush te tha kete... apo eshte produkt i mendjes sate.......


Jo eshte produkt i mendjes se degjeneruar dhe te korruptuar deri ne ekstrem te njerzve nga shkretetira,me racizmin e tyre qesharak.

ps.ti mos e merr personale,une flas per fenomenin......

----------


## DI_ANA

Një histori e shkurtër e teorisë

Rrënjët e mendimit evolucionist, si një besim dogmatik që përpiqej të mohonte faktin e krijimit, shtrihen deri në lashtësi. Shumica e filozofëve paganë të Greqisë së lashtë mbronin idenë e evolucionit. Po të shikojmë historinë e filozofisë do të vëmë re se ideja e evolucionit përbën boshtin e shumë filozofive pagane.

Rolin stimulues për lindjen dhe zhvillimin e shkencës nuk e ka luajtur kjo filozofi, por besimi në Zot. Shumica e njerëzve që kanë qenë pionierë të shkencës besonin në ekzistencën e Zotit dhe me studimin e shkencës ata kërkonin të zbulonin universin që Ai kishte krijuar dhe të perceptonin e njihnin ligjet që Ai kishte vendosur. Astronomët si Leonardo da Vinçi, Koperniku, Kepleri, Galileo, babai i paleontologjisë Kuvier, babai i botanikës dhe zoologjisë Linnaues, Isak Njutoni, i cili vlerësohet si "shkencëtari më i madh që ka jetuar ndonjëherë", të gjithë studionin shkencën jo vetëm duke besuar në ekzistencën e Zotit, por edhe se i gjithë universi erdhi në ekzistencë si rezultat i krijimit të Tij.4 Albert Ajnshtajni që konsiderohet gjeniu më i madh i kohës sonë, ishte një tjetër shkencëtar i shquar që besonte në Zot. Ai ka thënë:

Unë nuk mund ta imagjinoj një gjeni shkence pa këtë besim të thellë. Situata mund të përshkruhet kështu: "Shkenca pa fe është sakate."5

Një nga zbuluesit e fizikës moderne, gjermani Max Planck, ka thënë se kushdo që studion shkencën seriozisht duhet të lexojë në derën e tempullit të shkencës shprehjen: "Kini besim". Besimi është një cilësi e domosdoshme e shkencëtarit.6

Teoria e evolucionit është rezultat i filozofisë materialiste që doli në sipërfaqe me rizgjimin e filozofive të lashta materialiste dhe u bë mjaft e përhapur në shekullin XIX. Ashtu siç kemi treguar më parë, materializmi kërkon të shpjegojë natyrën nëpërmjet fokusit material. Meqenëse ai që në fillim mohon krijimin, ai pohon se çdo gjë, e gjallë apo jo, është shfaqur pa krijim, si rezultat i një rastësie që kërkonte kushte të caktuara. Megjithëse mendja njerëzore është aq e aftë sa të kuptojë ekzistencën e një vullneti organizues sa herë që ndesh rregull dhe organizim, filozofia materialiste, që është në kundërshtim me këtë karakteristikë bazë të mendjes njerëzore, prodhoi "teorinë e evolucionit" në mesin e shekullit XIX.

Racizmi i Darvinit..

Duke supozuar se gjallesat evoluan gjatë luftës për ekzistencë, Darvinizmi filloi të përshtatej nga shkencat sociale, duke u kthyer kështu në një koncept që më vonë u quajt "Darvinizmi Social."
Një prej aspekteve më të rëndësishme të jetës së Darvinit që njihet më pak nga njerëzit, janë pikëpamjet raciste të tij. Darvini u referohet europianëve të bardhë si më të zhvilluarit ndër të gjitha rracat njerëzore. Kur Darvini merr guximin të thotë se njeriu evoluoi nga krijesa të ngjashme me majmunin, ai supozon se disa raca u zhvilluan më shumë se të tjerat dhe se ato më të prapambeturat akoma kanë disa karakteristika majmunësh. Në librin e tij The Descent of Man, të cilin ai e botoi pas Origjinës së Llojeve, ai bën disa komente mbi "ndryshimet e
mëdha midis njerëzve të racave të ndryshme.

Në librin e tij Darvini pretendon se zezakët dhe aborigjenët australianë janë në të njëjtin nivel me gorillat dhe pastaj nxjerr përfundimin se ata do të eleminohen me kalimin e kohës nga racat më të zhvilluara. ndër të tjera ai shkruan:1

Në një të ardhme jo shumë të largët... racat e zhvilluara të njeriut me siguri do të shfarosin dhe do të zëvendësojne racat njerëzore më pak të zhvilluara në të gjithë botën. Në të njëjtën kohë edhe majmunët antropomorfë... pa dyshim do të jenë zhdukur.2

Idetë boshe të Darvinit nuk mbetën vetëm në teori, ato shërbyen për të siguruar bazën më të rëndësishme Darvinizmi Social thotë se racat njerëzore ekzistente janë të lokalizuara në nivele të ndryshme të "shkallës së evolucionit". Racat europiane janë më të zhvilluarat, ndërsa shumë racat të tjera akoma kanë karakteristika majmuni.
Por të dy, Darvini dhe Lamarku, gabuan sepse në kohën e tyre jeta mund të studiohej vetëm me teknologji primitive dhe në një nivel shumë të papërshtatshëm. Fushat e shkencës si gjenetika dhe biokimia nuk ekzistonin as si emër, kështu teoritë e tyre duhet të mbështeteshin krejtësisht në fuqinë e imagjinatës.

Ndërsa ndjehej jehona e librit të Darvinit, një botanist austriak me emrin Gregor Mendel zbuloi ligjet e trashëgimisë në 1865. Jo shumë i dëgjuar deri në fund të shekullit, zbulimi i Mendelit mori rëndësi të veçantë në fi llimin e viteve nëntëqind. Ky zbulim shënoi lindjen e shkencës së gjenetikës. Më pas, u zbulua struktura e gjeneve dhe kromozomeve. Zbulimi, në 1950, i ADN-së, e cila mban informacionin e koduar gjenetik e vuri teorinë e evolucionit në një krizë të thellë. Arsyeja ishte kompleksiteti i pabesueshëm i jetës dhe pavlefshmëria e mekanizmave të evolucionit të propozuar nga Darvini.

Këto zbulime rezultuan në hedhjen e teorisë së evolucionit në koshin e plehrave të historisë. Megjithatë, qarqe të caktuara insistuan në riparaqitjen, rimodulimin dhe ringritjen në nivele "shkencore" të kësaj teorie. Për- pjekje të tilla nga këto qarqe marrin kuptim vetëm n.q.s. kuptojmë se pas teorisë së evolucionit nuk shtrihen mendime korrekte shkencore, por që- llime ideologjike.


GJUNJEZIMI I EVOLUCIONIT

Disfata shkencore e Darvinizmit dhe e sfondit te tij ideologjik

Harun Jahja

----------


## augusta b

Harun Jahja,e kush eshte ky i panjohur hije qe guxon te matet me Darwin-in e madh!!!!!!!,sigurisht per disa gjera ai eshte i tejkaluar po te kemi parasysh neodarwinizmin,por a nuk eshte keshtu dhe Njutoni etj etj.
Ne thelb Darvin e spjegon boten shume me sakte se librat fetare,te mbushura plot me legjenda.

----------


## DI_ANA

Përpjekjet e dëshpëruara të neo-Darvinizmit

Teoria e Darvinit ra në krizë të thellë për shkak të zbulimit të ligjeve të gjenetikës në çerekun e parë të shekullit XX. Megjithatë, një grup shkencëtarësh që kishin vendosur t'i mbesnin besnik Darvinizmit u orvatën të gjenin zgjidhje. Ata u mblodhën së bashku në një takim të organizuar nga "George Society of America" në 1941. Gjenetistët G. Ledyard Stebbins dhe Theodosius Dobzhansky, zoologët Ernst Mayr dhe Julian Huxlej, paleontologët George Gaylord Simpson dhe Glenn L. Jepsen dhe gjenetistët matematikanë Roland Fisher dhe Sewall Right pas diskutimesh të gjata më në fund ranë dakord për mënyrën se si do të "meremetohej" Darvinizmi.

Kuadri u fokusua në çështjen e origjinës së ndryshimeve të dobishme, e cila supozohej se shkaktonte evoluimin e gjallesave, pro- blem të cilin Darvini ishte i paaftë ta shpjegonte dhe thjesht u përpoq ta anashkalonte duke u mbështetur tek Lamarku. Tani idea ishte "mutacione të rastësishme". Ata e emërtuan këtë teori "Teoria Moderne Përmble- dhëse Evolucioniste", e cila u formulua duke i shtuar tezave të seleksionimit natyror të Darvinit konceptin e mutacionit. Në pak kohë kjo teori u njoh me emrin "neo-Darvinizëm".

Në dekadat vijuese u bënë shumë përpjekje të dëshpëruara për të provuar vërtetësinë e neo-Darvinizmit. Tashmë dihej se mutacionet që ndodhin në gjenet e organizmave të gjallë ishin gjithmonë të dëmshme e kështu neo-Darvinizmi u përpoq të gjente një provë konkrete për të ashtuquajturat "mutacione të dobishme", duke bërë qindra eksperimente mutacioni. Të gjitha përpjekjet e tyre dështuan plotësisht.

Gjithashtu, ata u përpoqën të provonin se organizmat e parë duhet të ishin shfaqur rastësisht në kushtet fillestare të tokës, por edhe këto ekspe- rimente patën të njëjtin fat. Të gjitha eksperimentet që kërkonin të provonin se jeta kishte gjeneruar nga rastësia dështuan. Llogaritjet e probabilitetit vërtetojnë se as edhe një proteinë e vetme (njësia bazë e ndërtimit të jetës) nuk mund të formohet nga rastësia. Qeliza, që sipas evolucionistëve u formua rastësisht në kushte fillestare dhe të pakontrolluara, nuk u arrit të sintetizohej as në laboratorët më të sofistikuar të shekullit XX.

Neo-Darvinizmi gjithashtu është hedhur poshtë nga gjetjet fosile. Asnjë formë kalimtare, të cilat sipas neo-Darvinizmit mendohej se mund të provonin evolucionin gradual të gjallesave nga më primitivja te më të avancuarat, nuk është zbuluar ndonjë herë në botë. Në të njëjtën kohë anatomia krahasuese tregon se speciet që supozohej të kenë evoluar nga njëra-tjetra kanë, në fakt, karakteristika anatomike të ndryshme e ato kurrë nuk mund të jenë para ose pasardhëse të njëra-tjetrës.

Neo-Darvinizmi kurrë nuk arriti të bëhej një teori shkencore, ai mbeti vetëm një dogmë. Kjo është arsyeja që flamurtarët e teorisë se evolucionit vazhdojnë ta mbrojnë atë megjithëse të gjitha argumentet provojnë të kundërtën. Një nga gjërat për të cilën ata nuk bien dakord me njëri-tjetrin, është se cili prej modeleve të propozuara për realizimin e evolucionit është ai i "drejti". Një nga modelet më të rëndësishme është skenari fantastik i njohur si "Ekuilibri i Ndërprerë".

Mekanizmat imagjinarë të evolucionit

Modeli neo-darvinist, të cilin ne do ta marrim si përfaqsuesin kryesor të teorisë së evolucionit sot, thotë se jeta ka evoluar nëpërmjet dy mekanizmave natyrorë: "seleksionimit natyror" dhe "mutacioneve". Pohimi bazë i teorisë është si më poshtë:

"Seleksionimi natyror dhe mutacionet janë dy mekanizma plotësues. Origjina e modifikimeve evolucioniste është mutacioni i rastësishëm që ndodh në strukturën gjenetike të gjallesave. Tiparet e sjella nga mutacionet seleksionohen nga mekanizmi i seleksionimit natyror e për këtë arsye gja- llesat evoluan."

Kur bën një studim të mëtejshëm në këtë teori, arrin në përfundimin se mekanizma të tillë nuk gjenden në natyrë, sepse as seleksionimi natyror as mutacionet nuk patën asnjë kontribut në evoluimin e specieve nga njëra-tjetra.

Harun Jahja

----------


## DI_ANA

Harun Hoca  ka emrin e lindjes Adnan Oktar. Ka lindur në Ankara në vitin 1956. Pasi mbaroi shkollën tetëvjeçare dhe të mesme në Ankara, ai studioi artet në universitetin Mimar Sinan të Stambollit, si dhe filozofi në Universitetin e Stambollit. Që nga viti 1980, autori ka publikuar libra të shumtë në fusha të ndryshme, si ato politike, fetare dhe shkencore.





 Rreth pseudonimit

Pseudonimi i tij përbëhet nga emrat "Harun" (Aron) dhe Jahja (Gjon), për të përkujtuar këta dy profetë që luftuan kundër mosbesimit. Vula e Profetit, e cila gjendet në kapakun e librave të autorit përmban një kuptim simbolik që ka lidhje me përmbajtjet e tyre. Kjo vulë përfaqëson Kuranin, i cili është libri dhe fjala e fundit e Allahut dhe Profetin, i cili është profeti i fundit. Nën udhëheqjen e Kuranit dhe Sunetit, autori ka për qëllim të hedhë poshtë të gjitha bazat e ideologjive anti-fetare, në mënyrë që të shuhen të gjitha kundërshtimet ndaj fesë.

----------


## augusta b

E kuptova,ky Haruni beson qe njerezimi eshte rezultat i nje inçesti!!!(çifti i pare,dhe pjellat e çiftit te pare)...............une e shumezoj me zero qe ne fillim kete,duhet te jesh shume i zoti te hedhesh poshte Darwin,ky ketu nuk mund ta beje dot.Ceshte e verteta ka nje qe quhet biologji qe bazohet krejtesisht tek Darwin dhe jo vetem,ka plot dege te tjera te shkences.

ps.E dime fare mire qe lindja(sidomos ajo islamike) nuk jep shkencetare,perendimi eshte ai qe zhvilloi njerezimin.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Harun Jahja,e kush eshte ky i panjohur hije qe guxon te matet me Darwin-in e madh!!!!!!!,sigurisht per disa gjera ai eshte i tejkaluar po te kemi parasysh neodarwinizmin,por a nuk eshte keshtu dhe Njutoni etj etj.
> Ne thelb Darvin e spjegon boten shume me sakte se librat fetare,te mbushura plot me legjenda.



Ju dhashe ato shkrime per te thene se cilat ishin mendimet fetare per Darwinizmin...
PO do te shtoja qe edhe teorite e ketij Darwini te madh, nuk jane perdorur per te mire gjithmone!
Te gjithe i dime "bemat e bera prej simpatizanteve te Darwinit"!!

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> ....duhet te jesh shume i zoti te hedhesh poshte Darwin,ky ketu nuk mund ta beje dot.Ceshte e verteta ka nje qe quhet biologji qe bazohet krejtesisht tek Darwin dhe jo vetem,ka plot dege te tjera te shkences.


Augusta b

Te kuptoj shume bukur se çdo te thuash....e pranoj qe shume teori te tij i kane sherbyer shkences...personalisht dhe une vete besoj me teper te shkenca se te idete fetare,por u nisa fillimisht nga tema,pasi pikerisht ai qe permenda me siper e ka shkruar dhe po te lexosh me vemendje ne shume ane ka te drejte edhe ai.
Vleresoj Darwin,po jo gjithçka te tij,pasi siç te thashe u derdh shume gjak dhe u sakrifikuan shume njerez,pikerisht nga ata qe quajta "simpatizante te tij"!

respekte

----------


## xfiles

> Ju dhashe ato shkrime per te thene se cilat ishin mendimet fetare per Darwinizmin...
> PO do te shtoja qe edhe teorite e ketij Darwini te madh,nuk kane qene te drejta dhe aspak njerezore!
> Te gjithe i dime "bemat e bera prej simpatizanteve te Darwinit"!!
> 
> respekte


une nuk i di, mi shpjego pak keto bema?
po bemat e simpatizanteve te zotit i di?

----------


## augusta b

Me duket se po i ekzagjeroni gjerat,Darwin merrej me shkence,jo me nacional-socializem,as me komunizem,as me ku klux klan,dhe as me dogma fetare pa kuptim.

----------


## xfiles

> Me duket se po i ekzagjeroni gjerat,Darwin merrej me shkence,jo me nacional-socializem,as me komunizem,as me ku klux klan,dhe as me dogma fetare pa kuptim.


ça e vret mendjen augusta, nuk je vlen te merresh me fanatiket fetar.
Kur kemi te bejme me profete qe predikojne urrejtje dhe lufte, nuk e analizon njeri, kur kemi te bejme me nje njeri qe pati aq guxim sa te shtronte teorine e evolucionit, dhe qe shikoi punen e vet, ia ngjeshin te gjitha fajet e rracizmit.
Te thashe ne fillim, i bie qe rracistet qe kane ekzistuar perpara se te lindte vete darvin, te kene qene frymezuar nga stergjyshi i darvin, e keshtu me rradhe.

Ju paqesoret, flisni per "dashurine" e madhe qe keni ndaj çifuteve, i urreni me gjithe zemer, darvin ju tha ti urreni?

Mos mu pergjigjni kot, se eshte pyetje retorike, nuk ja vlen te merresh me besimtare.

----------

